Ask HN: How do you make good use of old Android Phones? - SoulMan
======
x0hm
My girlfriend's father is an immigrant from Vietnam, and he's got a lot of
family over there who make very little money (his wife worked at a Nike
factory making $1.81/week). He collects phones and sends them over to them a
few times a year, because phones are a luxury that they can't easily afford.

------
itamarst
Donate them.

